# What are/is your favourite video game genre(s)?



## Corrie (Dec 16, 2016)

What genre(s) of video games do you like best and tend to play most of?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 16, 2016)

Fantasy. JRPGS, MMORPGS, that sorta stuff.


----------



## Chrysopal (Dec 16, 2016)

Simulation, Rpg, adventure, first person shooters.. In that order!  love em all though.


----------



## Orieii (Dec 16, 2016)

I play them all.. with the exception of sports games 
My favorites are life simulation, and shooter games with vivid storytelling/ and adventuring. 
Uncharted 4 remains at the top of my list for best games of 2016. <3 Pokemon Su/Mo is also at the top!


----------



## chibibunnyx (Dec 16, 2016)

That I play on my own are;

First person shooters.
RPGs.
Simulation.
Racing.

But I'm too anxious to play horror games, lol. So I mainly just watch my bf play those (or gameplays of them) I also can't play games like dark souls, I will ***** my pants for the most dumbest of reasons, so I just sit and watch. 

I'm horrible I know lol


----------



## tumut (Dec 16, 2016)

platformers are my favorite cause theyre easy to pick up and play but i also love rpgs, simulation, and fighting games.


----------



## Joy (Dec 17, 2016)

Simulation, JRPG and RPG


----------



## maekii (Dec 17, 2016)

FPS, RPG, JRPG.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 18, 2016)

i play all sorts of genres. rpgs (all kinds), racing, fighting, life simulators, platformers, whatever animal crossing counts as... my favourite has to be rpgs, though, mainly because i really like how you generally have to play strategically in them because most of them are turn-based, as well as the fact that they tend to have the best stories.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 18, 2016)

Metroidvania. Stupid name and it's probably more of a subgenre but, yeah, there you go. I can't stand FPS and RTS.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 18, 2016)

life simulator, point and click adventures  jrpg and sometimes platform ^^


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 18, 2016)

*Simulators

Adventure

Action

These three genres where combined to make the perfect games

but then ramen.jpg accidentally added another ingredient MMORPGS

THUS THE BEST GAME WAS BORN*

but seriously mmorpgs are the best

also life sims so i can feel less lonely


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

I prefer games that I can play by myself, but have the option for multiplayer. My favorite genres in no particular order are otome, dating simulators, whatever Animal Crossing and Stardew Valley are, and MMO/RPG. I've also got mad respect for visual novels and fighting games.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 19, 2016)

fighting and rpg games
sometimes mmorpg


----------



## ellarella (Dec 20, 2016)

RPGs, by a long shot


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 21, 2016)

Fantasy, MMOs, FPS, fighting, life simulators, racing. Mostly just depends on what kind of mood I am in


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 23, 2016)

Racing, adventure, occasionally fantasy and simulation. I like a bit of everything, but I'm most skilled at racing.


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 29, 2016)

My favorite video game genres are life simulators, racing, fantasy, adventure and action. 'u'


----------



## Cynicat (Dec 29, 2016)

RPG!
I also enjoy fantasy and action games.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 29, 2016)

Survival (mostly dont starve), adventure, RPG, MMOs, simulators


----------



## Romaki (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm happy with any 3D OpenWorld to be honest.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 17, 2017)

RPG, Fighting, Action-Adventure, Platformer and Click & Point Adventure.


----------



## Flare (Feb 17, 2017)

RPG
Adventure
That's it. 
Also like Simulation.


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 17, 2017)

RPG and Adventure games, though I'm a sucker for some classic platformers. I want characters I can identify with (The Last Remnant, The World Ends With You, 9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors) and/or a story that draws me in (Virtue's Last Reward, Persona 5, Star Ocean 4). If a game doesn't fit one of those two requirements, it better be a platformer as fun as Spyro or Yoshi's Island.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 17, 2017)

Adventure (Legend of Zelda, Fantasy Life) and Life Simulations (AC, etc).


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 21, 2017)

RPG by far, though I dabble a bit in everything except Sports games. There are currently only 2 exceptions to that: Rocket League and Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 21, 2017)

I love sandbox, horror, puzzles, platformers and simulation games. c:


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

Role-playing, Action/Adventure, Platformer, Puzzles, Horrors/Suspense, Simulation and probably, racing. I could honestly play any genre except for FPS.


----------



## easpa (Feb 26, 2017)

Used to be a big fan of (J)RPGs but not so much anymore as I don't have a lot of free time to play them. I mostly find myself playing turn-based strategy and simulation games these days


----------



## vel (Feb 26, 2017)

my favorite is mmorpgs, it's just a lot of fun for me. rpgs are fun as well.


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 2, 2017)

ARPG's mainly like PoE
Action games such as BF1 etc etc
Indie games like Enter the gungeon and binding of isaac


----------



## Limon (Mar 2, 2017)

RPG, JRPG, FPS, Racing, and Casual. I want to like fighting games but I'm no good at them lmao.


----------



## Elphie (Mar 2, 2017)

I love life simulators and FPS c:


----------



## wynn (Mar 2, 2017)

Survival horror and RPGs.


----------



## SolarInferno (Mar 4, 2017)

Survival sandbox or just plain sandbox. Although I do like a good first or third person shooter too.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 5, 2017)

Life simulation games, visual novels and games with big ******* customizable main characters.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 5, 2017)

Life simulation
RPG
Adventure


----------

